# Scirocco Mk 1 original spec



## Divov (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone please help me with information on whether the Mk 1 had 14" wheels as an optional extra? Perhaps it was for snow tyres? The reason I need to know is that for racing a Scirocco we are allowed to go up 1" from standard spec & we are running 15" rims which is getting some flack.


----------



## euromad (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Mk 1 original spec (Divov)*

check out scirocco.org it can give you some history on your car. Or simply go over to the scirocco forum, lots knowledgeable people there.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Mk 1 original spec (euromad)*

I don't think the 14's were offered on the first gen. from what I can tell. I knew the stock size was the 13" but I managed to track down some specs on the GLi and Storm to see if they had bigger wheels but it appears that the only dimensional difference was width...still 13's.
http://www.driversfound.com/sc....html


----------



## Divov (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Mk 1 original spec (DriversFound.com)*

The rules are not model specific. Just needs to be offered on any pre 1978 Scirocco. Where does that leave us?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Mk 1 original spec (Divov)*

I think you are out of luck then if it's pre-'78. 
If there was a chance that 14's were offered some where in the world on the first gen. Scirocco, it would have most likely been later than this.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Mk 1 original spec (quattrofun5)*

Yes, out of luck. 14's didn't arrive until the Mk 2 scirocco.


----------

